# SRAM Rebuild-able?



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm thinking of getting SRAM components on my next bike. Is SRAM rebuild-able/repairable in the way that Campy components are? Can you get parts for your shifters, dérailleurs, etc? 

Or do you have to go the Shimano route and buy the entire shifter set or dérailleur when it breaks or wears out?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

yes its rebuildable....aka like campy


----------



## samsation7 (Oct 19, 2005)

yes, but no one stocks campy components anymore let alone tiny parts for shifters. It would be in most cases "special orders" and the parts aren't cheap. If you buy your shifters online then you will feel the burn when parts are charged msrp.



b24fsb said:


> yes its rebuildable....aka like campy


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

OK great. Thanks.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

FYI - I've found if you contact SRAM directly, and you are not an LBS, they'll barely give you the time of day. The best way to order SRAM replacement parts for me is to order from a shop that has an account with BTI.

http://www.bti-usa.com/public/manufacturer/GS/SH/GS7009?page=3#GS7009


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i guess becuase i work at a shop and we have BTI and QBP parts are never a problem and if i call SRAM they treat me just fine.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Il,

One of the things I am excited about is that SRAM has upgraded from 07/08 to 09, but you don't have to purchase new levers. You can replace the internals to update them.

I'll wait, but I will probably do that with my Force shifters.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Retro,
There is nothing "red" in that list of parts other than tape and hoods. What about rebuild stuff to retrofit Force with Red?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

dont think that would be cost effective


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought that was the original proposition and even marketing scheme - to use the Red internal upgrades to improve older Force components. Cost effective? Is it even an option without parts availability?


----------



## racermech (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone have an online manual for rebuilding the shifters? I need to replace my right paddle.


----------



## redpliers (Jul 20, 2007)

This might help...

http://cxmagazine.com/removing-sram-double-tap-shift-mechanism-single-ring

They show you how to remove the guts. I think you should be able to figure out how to remove and replace what you need from the instructions.


----------



## racermech (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice! thanks for the help!


----------

